# Impostare l'ora mediante rdate [Risolto]

## GaugeTheory

Ho cercato dei servers ntp su cui collegrmi mediate comando 

```
 rdate -s nome_del_server 
```

 ma non ho trovato un'accidente   :Crying or Very sad: 

Conoscete qualche server ntp italiano?

----------

## gutter

 *GaugeTheory wrote:*   

> Ho cercato dei servers ntp su cui collegrmi mediate comando 
> 
> ```
>  rdate -s nome_del_server 
> ```
> ...

 

Questo è il server che uso io:

```
ntps.net4u.it
```

----------

## nick_spacca

 *GaugeTheory wrote:*   

> Ho cercato dei servers ntp su cui collegrmi mediate comando 
> 
> ```
>  rdate -s nome_del_server 
> ```
> ...

 

A me funziona con 

```
 rdate -s -u ntp2.ien.it >> /dev/null
```

come per altro avevo trovato in giro per il forum....  :Wink: 

----------

## GaugeTheory

 *nick_spacca wrote:*   

> A me funziona con 
> 
> ```
>  rdate -s -u ntp2.ien.it >> /dev/null
> ```
> ...

 

Ho provato, ma va un'ora indietro...

----------

## gutter

 *GaugeTheory wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [CUT]
> 
> Ho provato, ma va un'ora indietro...

 

Io uso questo script per settare l'ora:

```

#!/bin/bash

ntpdate -s -b -u ntps.net4u.it

/sbin/hwclock --utc --systohc

```

che ho copiato dentro /etc/cron.daily

Tieni in considerazione che se il tuo orologio HW è settato su localtime invece che su UTC la terza riga dello script diventa:

```

...

/sbin/hwclock --localtime --systohc

...

```

----------

## drakkan

a me funziona così

rdate -s time.ien.it

la porta 37 tcp deve essere aperta

----------

## koma

 *GaugeTheory wrote:*   

>  *nick_spacca wrote:*   A me funziona con 
> 
> ```
>  rdate -s -u ntp2.ien.it >> /dev/null
> ```
> ...

 

Ho idea che il tuo orologio sia impostato male edita rc.conf e metti local invece di qualsiasi altra cosa tu abbia.

----------

## comio

io vi consiglio i server dell'Istituto Elettrotecnico Italiano Galileo Ferraris di Torino (ien per gli amici), dato che è l'ora UFFICIALE italiana. Tutti gli altri si devono adeguare al loro orologio a fontana.

ciao

(ntp2.ien.it)

----------

## n3m0

Il server che uso io è: 

```
ntp1.ien.it
```

Cmq, un consiglio (un po' superfluo, ma tant'è...) al posto di rdate: 

```
*  net-misc/ntp

      Latest version available: 4.2.0-r2

      Latest version installed: 4.2.0-r2

      Size of downloaded files: 2,480 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.ntp.org/

      Description: Network Time Protocol suite/programs

      License:     as-is
```

Dopo l'installazione avete pure il comodo script di boot

```
/etc/init.d/ntp-client
```

anche se forse dovrebbe essere disponibile anche con rdate, visto che è generico e configurabile tramite

```
/etc/conf.d/ntp-client
```

.

----------

## federico

Ma 

time.ien.it

non va + ?

mi sta dando qualche problema di sti tempi...

----------

## RedNeckCracker

 *federico wrote:*   

> Ma 
> 
> time.ien.it
> 
> non va + ?
> ...

 

time.ien.it è un round robin che punta ai diversi time servers *.ien.it

----------

## fat_penguin

Ciao, 

per chi vuol essere preciso come un orologio svizzero...  :Smile: 

```
rdate -s swisstime.ethz.ch
```

byebye

fat_peguin

----------

## zUgLiO

Io uso questo piccolo script trovato sul forum:

```

zuglio@Scrofina: zuglio> cat /etc/init.d/rdate

#!/sbin/runscript

depend() {

        need net

}

start() {

        ebegin "Getting date from time.ien.it"

        rdate -s time.ien.it

        eend $? "Date Syncronization failed"

}

stop() {

        echo "";

}

```

L'ho messo nel runlevel di default e non ho ancora avuto problemi   :Smile: 

----------

## GaugeTheory

Dunque...

Ho messo l'impostazione local in rc.conf e ho ripetuto tutti i comandi che ho dato in precedenza. Mi cono anche basato sul sito svizzero postato da fat_penguin.

Il risultato non cambia: va un'ora indietro!

----------

## zUgLiO

L'ora del bios è corretta? o è un'ora indietro?

Se lanci 

```
rdate -s time.ien.it
```

e poi 

```
date
```

è sempre indietro di un'ora?

hai clock nel runlevel di boot?

----------

## GaugeTheory

 *zUgLiO wrote:*   

> L'ora del bios è corretta? o è un'ora indietro?
> 
> Se lanci 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

1) Sì, mi va indietro di un'ora.

2) A dire il vero non lo so... Come faccio a vederlo?

----------

## gutter

 *GaugeTheory wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [CUT]
> 
> 1) Sì, mi va indietro di un'ora.
> ...

 

Tra i tip cìè un post che tratta della configurazione corretta dell'orologio cercalo e leggilo.   :Wink: 

----------

## GaugeTheory

time.ien.it è un round robin che punta ai diversi time servers *.ien.it[/quote]

Allora a quale time server dobbiamo collegarci per avere l'ora corretta?

----------

## gutter

 *GaugeTheory wrote:*   

> time.ien.it è un round robin che punta ai diversi time servers *.ien.it

 

Allora a quale time server dobbiamo collegarci per avere l'ora corretta?[/quote]

Credo che se ti colleghi a quello dovrebbe andare tutto bene.

----------

## GaugeTheory

Ok, ora time.ien.it mi da l'ora giusta  :Smile: 

Erano importanti due cose da fare:

1) mettere local in rc.conf nella voce clock

2) fare il link alla timezone giusta

Grazie a tutti

Ciao !!

----------

